# Element TSC mit Rohloff ??



## juppzupp911 (9. Dezember 2004)

Hallo !!!!

ich habe günstig ein neues RM Element TSC 2003 + Fox 80 RLT geschnappt.Da ich mir sowieso ein leichtes Touren/Racerad aufbauen wollte, möchte an dieses Rad nun meine Rohloff ranschrauben.

Und nun zu den Fragen: 

1) Was haltet Ihr davon?

2) hat schonjemand Erfahrung damit?

3)und noch wichtig......Ist der Rahmen wirklich so filigran(oder schnell kaputtbar) wie alle behaupten? so das ich mir bei 80 kg Gewicht Gedanken machen muss.....denn ich wollte nicht nur Forst-Autobahn fahren.


Danke im Vorraus


----------



## xcrider (10. Dezember 2004)

Auf Waldwegen wirst Du das Element ganz sicher nicht überlasten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deer (10. Dezember 2004)

Das TSC ist ein Leichtbaufully und so sollte man(n) es auch aufbauen. Ich glaube nicht das der Hinterbau das Drehmoment der Speedhub auf Dauer aushält, da es bei älteren TSC-Rahmen schon Risse im Hinterbau durch Verwendung von größeren Scheibenbremsen gab. Ich würde da mal bei RM anfragen.


----------

